# Router table height



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

What router table height "in relation to your elbow" have you found to work best for you? IOW, how many inches is the top surface of your table below your elbow while standing, for good visibility, easy manipulation of the wood, and no back pain.

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Skyglider said:


> What router table height "in relation to your elbow" have you found to work best for you? IOW, how many inches is the top surface of your table below your elbow while standing, for good visibility, easy manipulation of the wood, and no back pain.
> 
> Thanks,
> Skyglider


Hi Skyglider:

My router table top is a 36" from the floor with locks extended, 35 1/4" with locks withdrawn. Most comfortable height for one-offs is 44" but that is extremely difficult to see all aspects of what's happening. I prefer 36". I'm 5'9 3/4" tall.

Allthunbs


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have no measurements but,

I would prefer to get on a step stool rather than bend over.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

The height of all my tables and benches is 40 to 41 inches after levelling. This is so the all can be used with the table saw.

That height seems comfortable to me. 6'-3" tall. Don't know where my elbows are, floor wise, but this is also a good height for me to kean on.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Since people's heights and arm lengths can vary, I was hoping to get the distance from the elbow to the tabletop in inches. Not table height in relation to the floor.

IOW, I'm trying to envision holding the wood (and/or pusher blocks) with my forearms somewhat parallel to the tabletop. Not having ever used a router table, I'm not sure if my forearms should be parallel to the top or at a slight downward angle. 

Since I've read how much difference even a couple of inches in "workbench" height can make for hand planing and affect on the back, I thought I'd try not to re-invent the wheel and learn what experienced router table users liked. 

Maybe some have their tabletops 4" below their elbow but wished the top was 2" lower. Stuff like that.

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

If I think about it, my concern would not be with my elbows or any other part of anatomy except how well I can see what I'm doing, and how well I can control the hazards of working with dangerous tools. If the elbows come into play within these caveats, by all means they should be considered.

Safety is a prime consideration!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Skyglider: I set my table height to match my table saw. That gives me an extra outfeed/infeed table. However, having it at 36" from the floor I can look down on the top of the bit to control my hand position and how the bit is carving the wood. Too much higher and I'd lose track of the bit. Too much lower and I'd be into back pain. I can't give you from elbow, I can only give you the best eyeball position.

Allthunbs


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

My router table height is 36 1/4" the same as my table saw, as with Allthunbs I can use it as a out feed table with my saw which 36 1/4". (I am kinda average at 5'8".) 

Try to make it so that after using it for a while and you want to change things, it won't be too hard. I can use blocks under my wheels and easily change it up or down. So in my case, if I want it shorter, all I have to do is remove some of the blocks. (By blocks I mean 3/4" plywood to 1/4" plywood.)


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I will also go with the "same height as table saw", well, it is really something like 3/16" below the table. I can use my router table as a side support for longer materials during ripping. My workbench sits behind the saw as an outfeed table. This puts everything at about 36", maybe 36-1/2" but I don't feel like walking out to the garage right now. 

One change I think I will make is to cut off some leg and install locking casters or figure out how to make some flip-down ones.

Forgot to mention, I'm 6' 4". I feel safer being able to look down and apply steady downward pressure or fenceward pressure without having my arms bent very much at the elbow. My glasses correct my vision to better than 20/20 at close distances less then 5 or 6 feet. This means I can stand with good posture and work, I don't need to hunch over and put my face right in there except for the minute or two while I set a bit height or try to measure 1/64".


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Skyglider said:


> Since people's heights and arm lengths can vary, I was hoping to get the distance from the elbow to the tabletop in inches. Not table height in relation to the floor.
> 
> IOW, I'm trying to envision holding the wood (and/or pusher blocks) with my forearms somewhat parallel to the tabletop. Not having ever used a router table, I'm not sure if my forearms should be parallel to the top or at a slight downward angle.
> 
> ...


Hi Sky,

I believe the proper height is, 2 inches below the elbow. Due to the fact that everyone is different. There isn't a standard height at which a table should be. One can make a table with different leg heights, plus the fact that, casters themselves are different sizes. 

There was a thread on this topic about a yr ago. It would take some digging but, it's here on the forums somewhere.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> be. One can make a table with different leg heights,


Hopefully not on the same table...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

The previous thread (April 2008) is at:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/7872-height-router-table.html

Cassandra


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Cassandra. I was too lazy to search for it. 



Hi Rob,



> Hopefully not on the same table...


LOL. I guess this is why they make adjustable feet.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My router table is a couple inches below my elbows @ 38", and a couple inches taller than the table saw, which is 36". I like the TS a bit lower because it is easier to lean over it to push stock to the outfeed table.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Thanks Cass. I was too lazy to search for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have adjustable feet, do you also have adjustable shoes?

(Sorry, just feeling loopy this morning and you are providing some good straight-man lines)


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> Thanks Cass. I was too lazy to search for it.


You're wecome, Hamlin. 

Please don't use the Cass form of my name. Cassie or Cassandra is preferred.

Cassandra


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 3-5" below your elbow measurement is designed to eliminate bending and is a very comfortable stance. A table above your elbows means lifting your arms which would be tiresome after a long day. For a sit down table I suggest just slightly below your elbows for maximum comfort.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> The 3-5" below your elbow measurement is designed to eliminate bending and is a very comfortable stance. A table above your elbows means lifting your arms which would be tiresome after a long day. For a sit down table I suggest just slightly below your elbows for maximum comfort.


This is one of those situations where you're right but it can be argued. My position is that for a router table, you want down more than up. I would think 3-5" below your elbow would put you too much to the side of the bit whereas you want to be well above the bit. If the bit is close (5" from the edge of the table, you can raise the table height. But, the wider the table, the lower it would have to go. My tables are 2' wide and 36" height still allows me to view the bit as it cuts and keep my mug out of the line of fire of the discharging chips.

I guess you'll have to figure out your width and length, then do the "bend over to keep your eyes on the bit" test, then adjust your table accordingly.

Just thought I'd confuse the issue a bit more.

Allthunbs


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

allthunbs said:


> Just thought I'd confuse the issue a bit more.
> Allthunbs


And a fine job you did.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

hi all, my table is duel operation it has the table saw and the router built in, the over all sizes are 1880 long 650 wide and is 41 In (1040mm) from the ground to the top i find this works for me, but my dad says its too high for him. wy this size it gives me a area to place stock and lay out, and under the table ther is enougth room for the dust extraction unit


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. Since there doesn't seem to be a "general" concensus, I guess I'll make the top first and start off at 3" or 4" below my elbows with a make-shift base. When I decide on a height, I'll make the real base. Will be routing in a carport so the dust in the interum shouldn't be too bad except for the clean up.

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Mine are almost 3" below my elbo. I've spent extended times at the table with no arm or back problems. The feet are another problem, even with a good floor mat.


----------

